# OBX header on 2001 altima, sounds like it has and exhaust leak!



## cbman16 (Aug 21, 2006)

I just installed an OBX Header on my 2001 altima GXE and it sounds and smells like it has an exhaust leak. I am using the header and downpipe with the stock muffler and cat. I tightened down all the bolts real good. I heard that i need to torque down the header bolts in a certain pattern, is this true? Please help me!


----------



## GoldTima01 (Jun 21, 2006)

You remember the header gasket? How about the donut gasket?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

did you torque them from the middle out? some of the smell may be the coating burning off...
since this thread is over a week old, how are they doing now?


----------



## 2000SE-R (Dec 7, 2007)

hey if u still have the prob. look at egr tube on the right side of stillen manifold and o2 sensor lower down. i have the same problem.


----------

